

Supported variants and OpenType features for each Google Font - lerouxb
https://github.com/thisarmy/fontsinfo

======
lerouxb
Here's a direct link to the preview it kicks out:
[http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/thisarmy/fo...](http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/thisarmy/fontsinfo/blob/master/fonts.html)

The fonts link straight to Google's Specimen pages and the features link to
Microsoft's OpenType documentation.
[http://www.microsoft.com/typography/otspec/featurelist.htm](http://www.microsoft.com/typography/otspec/featurelist.htm)

